# blows power - barista express



## ajbird (Jul 29, 2017)

Hi all

Yesterday when I hit the 2 cup button the blower blows at the junction

Today when I switch the machine on... the power blows at the junction.

Any ideas what I should be looking for (other than a new machine) ?


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Power blows at what junction ?


----------



## ajbird (Jul 29, 2017)

El carajillo said:


> Power blows at what junction ?


the fuse box in the garage


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

Does ALL of your electricity go off (lights as well) ...or...just the plug "sockets" whilst the lights/cooker are ok? Which one "blows" ? if you're not sure then please take a picture of the fuse-box as this will help members determine which one has tripped.


----------



## ajbird (Jul 29, 2017)

Rincewind said:


> Does ALL of your electricity go off (lights as well) ...or...just the plug "sockets" whilst the lights/cooker are ok? Which one "blows" ? if you're not sure then please take a picture of the fuse-box as this will help members determine which one has tripped.


just the one controlling the sockets


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

Can you see any signs of water spillage/residue inside the machine ?


----------



## rsn4534 (7 mo ago)

Your machine if I found the specs correctly is 1600 watts. If you divide 1600 by 110, that gives you amps. If you do the math, your machine is running at 14.54 amps in probably a 15 amp electrical outlet. If you have anything else running or just "on" that could push you past the 15 amp limit and blow the socket.


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

rsn4534 said:


> ...If you divide 1600 by 110...


I don't know what the OP's Wattage is but he's in the UK..so it will be 240v...the Amps will be less based on the quoted 1600W (assuming that is correct for the UK model...it may be different).


----------



## ajbird (Jul 29, 2017)

Nothing has changed power wise. The same devices have been running on this circuit for years. 
I did take the machine apart but despite there being a broken zip tie on one of the internal pipes there was no sign of water.
This is the second of these machines I've had that lasted 3 months beyond the 2 year warranty 
Think it is time for a new brand.


----------

